
Show HN: Single Command SSL/TLS Reverse Proxy with Autogen'd Certs (Golang) - suyashkumar
https://github.com/suyashkumar/ssl-proxy
======
suyashkumar
A simple, single-command SSL/TLS reverse proxy in Go for fun. Handy in a pinch
when running jupyter notebooks (usually self-signed certs) or other services I
want to slap SSL/TLS onto. Got tired of apache/nginx configs and of minting
self-signed certs on my own.

